# The Zeitgeist



## neelu09 (Dec 26, 2007)

guys have you seen Zeitgeist:The Movie that was in the october 07 DVD.
It was a revealing movie and has changed my view to things entirely.

What is ur view on it? Do u believe it?


----------



## neelu09 (Dec 29, 2007)

wat has no one seen it....? no replies yet
cmn say smthing


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2007)

well conspiracy theories are always interesting.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2008)

sorry for bumping the thread !!

but the movie was simply awesome...

it was answer to many questions.....

i wish evryone to see the movie...


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 25, 2008)

How to get that movie??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2008)

*zeitgeistmovie.com/

 and has anyone seen this film ???


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

Seen it long time back and except the 1st part regarding Religion(which was funny) the rest were good.
Similar ones like Loose Change Final Cut, 911: The Illusion.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 25, 2008)

interesting movie


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2008)

Loose Change Final Cut, 911: The Illusion. .. will see it if i get a chance...

guys one doubt though...

if u have seen the movie they would have said that the federal reserve of US is not a gov body... rather a private one ... 

is it true ??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 26, 2008)

Possibly true?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 26, 2008)

Its the Bankers who control the World Economy and with wars comes the oppurtunity to grant huge loans and make even more money out of it.
People should see *Iraq for Sale*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 26, 2008)

rightly said


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 1, 2008)

That was a nice movie! Graphics coulda been better though. I liked that part in which that man shouts like mad to an audience and tells them to oppose the TV. Well, I think I don't totally agree with him because I simply can't live without my TV! The part about the religion was the best! Whoever made that movie put in a lot of research. Hats off to him! I too think that religion and patriotism disunite us and make small groups of men fight each other over land or over sentimental matters. Think of a bigger picture and the religions and national boundaries seem childish! If ever aliens are discovered will they call usIndians or Hindus or anything like that? or simply Earthlings? Thats what we are! Humanity should live together and stop being absurd. I dont want to hurt anyone's sentiments but Religion is a lie if it divides us. So is politics.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

^Infact i found Religion to be its weakest part(funny to say the least) but the ither two parts about 9/11 and "Dont mind the men behind the curtains" to be an eye-opener and forced me to think about the goings in the world from a different perspective.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 1, 2008)

Did anyone ever understood the first few minutes of the movie?
Coz when i saw it first i wasnt ..then downloade the subtitle... And then i understood the final ending...

THE REVOLUTION....

I recommend all to see this movie...

This film is all about three universal myth/fact which is being hidden by powerful men of the world! 

I liked the whole film...

If you see the site, they are on next project... All wishes to them!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 6, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> they are on next project...


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 6, 2008)

saw this today, First part and 2nd was good.....3rd part was bull ****


----------



## aditya_v (Sep 6, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> That was a nice movie! Graphics coulda been better though. I liked that part in which that man shouts like mad to an audience and tells them to oppose the TV. Well, I think I don't totally agree with him because I simply can't live without my TV! The part about the religion was the best! Whoever made that movie put in a lot of research. Hats off to him! I too think that religion and patriotism disunite us and make small groups of men fight each other over land or over sentimental matters. Think of a bigger picture and the religions and national boundaries seem childish! If ever aliens are discovered will they call usIndians or Hindus or anything like that? or simply Earthlings? Thats what we are! Humanity should live together and stop being absurd. I dont want to hurt anyone's sentiments but Religion is a lie if it divides us. So is politics.


that scene is from a very excellent movie called *The Network*


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 7, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> That was a nice movie! Graphics coulda been better though. I liked that part in which that man shouts like mad to an audience and tells them to oppose the TV. Well, I think I don't totally agree with him because I simply can't live without my TV! The part about the religion was the best! Whoever made that movie put in a lot of research. Hats off to him! I too think that religion and patriotism disunite us and make small groups of men fight each other over land or over sentimental matters. Think of a bigger picture and the religions and national boundaries seem childish! If ever aliens are discovered will they call usIndians or Hindus or anything like that? or simply Earthlings? Thats what we are! Humanity should live together and stop being absurd. I dont want to hurt anyone's sentiments but Religion is a lie if it divides us. So is politics.


[Offtopic]
Well the petty fragmentations we make amongst us will always be there. 
There are conflicts within a family but when someone says bad about one of your family; you stand against it.
There are tensions in the society but when people for some distant regions speak bad about it; all stand against that.
There are many divisions in the country and when some other country does something which harms the intrests of one's country, the people stand out as a whole.
Isnt this much of a non-debatable and taken-for-granted issue? 
[/Offtopic]


----------



## tejass (Sep 19, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> guys have you seen Zeitgeist:The Movie that was in the october 07 DVD.
> It was a revealing movie and has changed my view to things entirely.
> 
> What is ur view on it? Do u believe it?



it is one of the kind movie...u will get a nice sleep while watching it


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

^^Ok your avatar speaks a lot too


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 12, 2008)

^^Zeeshan's avatar is stolen!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> well conspiracy theories are always interesting.



Nice bump! A good 10 months


----------



## gregjenx (Oct 18, 2008)

There is a lot of discussion regarding the movie. My question for those interested in moving forward with positive change, are there any good forums where these ideas are being exchanged? Such as:

*1. Efforts we can each make to stop corporate America's control over our lives.
2. How to avoid other corporations from moving into control over the current establishment. 
3. Current collaborative efforts occuring in technology, such as communities investing in geo-thermal to get off the grid.*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> ^^Zeeshan's avatar is stolen!


wtf ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Nice bump! A good 10 months



have faith in god buddy,maybe your condition is not as bad as it seems.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2008)

Downloaded , will watch it tonite


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Nice bump! A good 10 months




bro its me who bumped the thread...

and i have mentioned it ...

anyway i wish all see the next part of the zeitgeist.... and please join in this movement >>>


**Thezeitgeistmovement.com/*


----------



## zatang (Oct 27, 2008)

I came very late to join this thread. Actually i am very much delighted that even Indians are opening their blinders and try to get the bigger picture. Please don't stop here, spread the word. Its not about only this movie, there are many such movies out there. If we continue to remain in deliberate ignorance, the power elite would continue to ruin life of millions. The smallest and greatest thing you can do is to spread the word. Remember, their power is not their great military might, their power is stealth. If we can just spread this message, then it would be least selfless thing to do for the humanity. Please spread the message

More Good Movies 

Endgame
Terror storm
Ring of Power (just like Zeitgeist - one movies contains everything)
Fabled Enemies 
Truth Rising 
America: Freedom to Fascism
Money Masters (the most important, if u know a little bit economics and have the patience to watch it)
Money as Debt 

If u r a regular truth seeker, then u must also be aware that Amero is already out. Its just a matter of few months for the crash of the dollar


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2008)

^Thanks zatang for the list. Seems i will be busy this weekend


----------



## zatang (Oct 28, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Thanks zatang for the list. Seems i will be busy this weekend



No problem at all. I have much more than this. In case you need, i can even send you free. Download the DVD versions of all these, they are much better than the DivX version


----------



## Pathik (Oct 29, 2008)

Just saw it. Superb movie. Reading up on it now.

Will see Addendum tonight.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2008)

oh yes...i got the movie from the digit cd too...the first part was good...the next two were utter rubbish...


----------



## karnivore (Oct 29, 2008)

Even the first part was rubbish.

For a thorough debunking of the movie, check out Conspiracy Science


----------



## zatang (Oct 30, 2008)

There's a book called Debunking 9/11 Debunking. Its debunks all Popular Mechanics and contemporary debunking. *infowars-shop.stores.yahoo.net/de9de.html

Lets, forget about the religion thing because that was an unwanted and personal issue but the main protagonist here is 9/11. All people who tend to go with the debunkers do have personal biases and closed minds. The reason is that falling of those towers can never happen without internal explosives. Its pure and simple physics, and you just have to watch those controlled demolitions video which come on discovery channel, nothing more than. Without controlled demolition, those towers can never fell with internal heating of jet fuel. Its illogical and unscientific. 

If you remember the famous kolkata fire, which lasted for 3 days, yet the buildings never collapsed. 

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Kolkata_fire_still_raging_after_48_hrs/articleshow/2697444.cms

Never in any recorded history fire has collapsed a building of such height. Prof. Steven Jones explains all these facts.



Ronnie11 said:


> oh yes...i got the movie from the digit cd too...the first part was good...the next two were utter rubbish...



Was it really in the digit CD ? Which month ?


----------



## karnivore (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Nothing gets more absurd than this. First there is a tragic incidence. Then there are loonies spinning Conspiracy Theories. Then there is debunking  of CTs. Then there is debunking of debunking of CTs. Then there is debunking of debunking of debunking of CTs. It never ends.

Anyway, here's a PDF debunking the book you quoted. Also please read this as well.

Comparing 110 storey WTC to a 13 storey building, which was built using a completely different method of construction, is pretty lame.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw the first film and liked it. You have to really keep an open mind and watch, lest you get biased either way. From the day 9/11 happened I always had two doubts in my mind:

1. How did a massive fire manage to bring the WTC down like a house of cards? People should reason, what is the temperature of burning kerosene or aviation fuel? What is the melting point of industrial steel? The way it came down it so much looked like an implosion of some kind.

2. If a plane hit the pentagon how come we haven't seen any of it? Why was the video from the gas station that recorded events at the time confiscated and never released? Looks like the first aircrash in history where not a single body or part of the plane was recovered.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 30, 2008)

There is no harm in asking intelligent and valid questions.
Comment from Loose Change:" What should we believe in, Government or Laws of Physics?".

The problem is that guys want everyone to take sides. What happens to a neutral and curious person like me and whats the harm in asking a valid question?


----------



## karnivore (Oct 30, 2008)

Having an open mind is alright, but more often than not, the so called open mindedness just flies out of the window when evidence to the contrary of one's belief and faith is provided. I had earlier provided links to the debunking and stuff, and yet people go on asking the same questions over and over again.


			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> 1. How did a massive fire manage to bring the WTC down like a house of cards? People should reason, what is the temperature of burning kerosene or aviation fuel? What is the melting point of industrial steel? The way it came down it so much looked like an implosion of some kind.


Demolition ? Really, demolition ?



			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> 2. If a plane hit the pentagon how come we haven't seen any of it? Why was the video from the gas station that recorded events at the time confiscated and never released? Looks like the first aircrash in history where not a single body or part of the plane was recovered.


Pentagon / YouTube
Flight 93
Flight 93 again


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks will go through them


----------

